# Just a bit of fun for DW Members :)



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I have here, a brand new bottle of Auto Finesse Imperial Wheel Cleaner. I dropped the bottle and split the top of it and so I put it into a spare bottle. However, I have another 4 bottles of this on my shelf so I dont need this bottle and so I thought I would give it away as a freebie !

So for 500ml of quality Auto Finesse Wheel Cleaner, lets have a little competition !

Here it is - 

Today, I have got to drive 8 miles across town to my sisters friends house. I am leaving my house at 9.45am. At this ladies house I have got to help her get her car ready for sale, so I will be snow foaming, 2bm washing it, cleaning the wheels and arches, all glass, hoovering it and putting on a layer of Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub. I will also be dressing all the plastics and tyres with AF Revive and AF Gloss.

The car is a 57plate Astra Estate and the lady has dogs in the car alot so it will be dog hair hell !

Then after that I have got to drive home again.

I will not be hanging around as I have got to get it done as fast as possible so I can get home, as my Dad will be babysitting my son at my house as he is off school unwell.

So, all you have to do to win the Wheel Cleaner is guess what time, to the nearest minute, I will get home !!!

The closest person to the exact time I get home will win. In the case of a draw ( ie if one person is one minute over and one person is one minute under the correct time), the bottle will be divided into two 250ml bottles. The first correct answer will be the winner. 

The wheel cleaner will be posted first class tomorrow.

So, get your thinking caps on and see if you can use your detailing knowledge to work out how long this will take


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

14:10....


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Gonna go with 14:47pm, :thumb:

Great idea btw. :thumb:

Chris.

Did you ever get the Autobrite graphic I sent you?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ratchet said:


> Gonna go with 14:47pm, :thumb:
> 
> Great idea btw. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Oh, yes mate, I did, its now proudly sitting on the windscreen of the van. Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

14:48


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

13.58


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

15:10


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

13:18 :thumb:


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

14.14


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

15.45


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

13:10 i reckon


----------



## tyson675 (Jan 5, 2012)

15:33


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

14.59


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

12.57


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

15:06

If I do win which I doubt give the prize to the next closest Mark as I dont want it lol


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

LOL GOOD idea bud.

3:14?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

15:16....19s:thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Im gona go for a early one and say bang on 12 midday


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

14.06 I think


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

15:30 on the nail :wave:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

15:05. 

Dave


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

15.50... hope you remember to look at the clock when you get back


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

15:24 seems about right


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

3:20pm


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

13.35.....:thumb:


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

1320 :thumb:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

3.12 lol


----------



## Luke_s (Sep 6, 2012)

16.01.


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

13.44


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

14:35:driver:


----------



## merkland (Nov 5, 2012)

3.07 colin. ..good luck...


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

16:04


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Chinese dentist time, 2.30.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

12.37 I reckon. Hope your boys not too sick.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

15:55 :thumb:


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

13:12 :thumb:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Not entering as I don't need it but this is an awesome idea! Hope it goes well and you're not away too long. :thumb:


----------



## ocado (Nov 6, 2012)

14:45 pm


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

13.42 :thumb:


----------



## Cat Face (Jan 9, 2011)

14:28pm


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll go with 15:40


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Mumbles said:


> Not entering as I don't need it but this is an awesome idea! Hope it goes well and you're not away too long. :thumb:


Snap, I will enter for the crack but if I am right give it to the next closest.

Think the dog hair will be the problem so stick you in for 15:54 my friend.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

17:00


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

15:11


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

16:17


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

14:15 lol


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

What a great competition!
I will go for 16:47


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Just a heads up = I am not saying yet if I have finished the car or not ( the wonders of technology means I can still reply on thread using my phone ), so I may still be working on the car, I may of already finished !

But to make it fair, I will not say who the winner is until 6pm, so if you have not guessed yet, you still can up to 6pm


----------



## Jorm (Aug 9, 2009)

16:14


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

15:30 edit as someone's got that...


I'll go 15:00


----------



## R B Customs (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm gonna go out there and say *17:11*


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

14.38


----------



## nicsastar (Sep 24, 2012)

15.18


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmm, i reckon 15:57


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

My guess will be 15.50 :thumb:


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

16:23


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

15 46 is my guess


----------



## Brooky89 (Sep 10, 2012)

15.58


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

14:01


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

3.05 pm


----------



## JakeVW (Oct 31, 2012)

3:12 pm


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

4.12 pm


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

17:16 :thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Are you back yet??? :lol:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

18:14


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Snap, I will enter for the crack but if I am right give it to the next closest.
> 
> Think the dog hair will be the problem so stick you in for 15:54 my friend.


14-36........same as above, have enough wheel cleaner for a lifetime.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

16:12 if it hasn't been answered?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, times up !!

I will take a look through the thread now and see who has won 

Thanks too to the guys who said to pass it to the next closest if they won, thats very kind of you all


----------



## James RX8 (Feb 13, 2009)

17:12


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

A big thanks to everyonje who entered !

So, the time I walked through my front door this afternoon, according to my phone, was 14:11

which means the very first guess of the competition was the winner, Zetec Al guessing 14:10

There were some really close guesses too, including one guess at 14.15 !!

Well done Zetec-Al, pm me your address mate and I will post it tomorrow for you


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> A big thanks to everyonje who entered !
> 
> So, the time I walked through my front door this afternoon, according to my phone, was 14:11
> 
> ...


damn i was an hour off!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Bugger. Story of my life - always late :wall:

Congrats though, Zetec-Al :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

First post? What's the chances of that :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

rayner said:


> First post? What's the chances of that :lol:


And have you noticed where he lives? Had the gaff staked out.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

S63 said:


> And have you noticed where he lives? Had the gaff staked out.


:lol:

Wondered who that was that was following me !!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

ZetecAl - I forgot you were in Wycombe - if you want I can pop it over to you tomorrow, let me know mate if that suits you rather than waiting for the postie and send me your address via pm.

Would be good to finally meet you and put a face to the user name


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha, first post! :lol:

None of us stood a chance! :wall:

Congrats to winner


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Omg mark that is really odd! First post and we are both in wycombe! I will give you a PM later as im on my phone at the moment!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Mark, you clearly don't do as good as job as I thought being able to get back so soon


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Mark, you clearly don't do as good as job as I thought being able to get back so soon


Pichers or it never happened, just the local High Wycombe mafia having a laugh.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Mark, you clearly don't do as good as job as I thought being able to get back so soon


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Mark, you clearly don't do as good as job as I thought being able to get back so soon


:lol::lol:

What can I say, the dog hairs came up really easy from the very forgiving carpet !!

(( Not to mention, unknown to me at the time, that the car had rubber mats in it that caught 90% of the dog hairs !! ))

:lol::lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh we got duff info... :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Oh we got duff info... :lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

I motion for another Game of "how long will it take" seeing as we were given missleading information.

What other products you got that you want rid of? :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Funny thing is, before I left I had a guess at what time I would get back to, and if I had entered the competition I would of lost to Zetec Al too ( I would of guessed around about 15:30 - 16:00 !!!!

:lol:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

What he never told us was it was a hairless Terrier:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Mumbles said:


> I motion for another Game of "how long will it take" seeing as we were given missleading information.
> 
> What other products you got that you want rid of? :lol:


:lol:

No doubt I will find something in the next few weeks that I dont want anymore :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Mad Ad said:


> What he never told us was it was a hairless Terrier:lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Mad Ad said:


> What he never told us was it was a hairless Terrier:lol:


:lol::lol::lol::thumb::thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Mad Ad said:


> What he never told us was it was a hairless Terrier:lol:


My dog would look like that shaved... Where's my trimmers?!?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> My dog would look like that shaved... Where's my trimmers?!?


Any chance of showing me what my German Shepherd cross would look like shaved too - could be a cool new trend here !! :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> Any chance of showing me what my German Shepherd cross would look like shaved too - could be a cool new trend here !! :thumb:
> 
> :lol:


Will stick my trimmers on charge :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Will stick my trimmers on charge :thumb:


:lol::lol::thumb::thumb:

Cool !!!!

:lol::lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Next time put your freebie in the right section....Hair today, shone tomorrow.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

S63 said:


> Next time put your freebie in the right section....Hair today, shone tomorrow.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jorm (Aug 9, 2009)

I was only 3 mins out, and I'm in Wycombe too :doublesho

:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Jorm said:


> I was only 3 mins out, and I'm in Wycombe too :doublesho
> 
> :lol:


If you are talking about your post at post number 49 - you were actually 2hours and 3 minutes out - ( you put 16:14, not 14:14 mate ) :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Jorm said:


> I was only 3 mins out, and I'm in Wycombe too :doublesho
> 
> :lol:


Is every DW member moving to High Wycombe?

Freebie alert


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

So close with 2.30. Hey ho.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

svended said:


> So close with 2.30. Hey ho.


Mark, if svended would like the imperial feel free to pass onto him, i akso have 2 litres of concentrate so dont really need! If other members dont mind then i am cool with it! 

Would rathrr give it to soneone who is going to get some use out of it!

Many thanks mark and sorry for not PM you just so busy atm!

Alex.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> Mark, if svended would like the imperial feel free to pass onto him, i akso have 2 litres of concentrate so dont really need! If other members dont mind then i am cool with it!
> 
> Would rathrr give it to soneone who is going to get some use out of it!
> 
> ...


Sorry Alex mate, I have only just seen the above post !

Thats really kind of you mate, and is great as Svended has done so much for me in the past it will be my TOTAL pleasure to send it to him 

Cheers mate, I will pm him now


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow that 1415 guess was mine, i was well close lol

Doesnt matter as i have got a bottle of imperial waiting to try but can i ask if it is similar or as good as DJ mellow yellow?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Mehan said:


> Wow that 1415 guess was mine, i was well close lol
> 
> Doesnt matter as i have got a bottle of imperial waiting to try but can i ask if it is similar or as good as DJ mellow yellow?


Never tried Mellow Yellow mate, so I dont know, but its a great wheel cleaner IMO


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

15:07 :detailer:


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

sorry :lol:


----------

